#ubuntu-papercuts 2012-11-14
<notgary> Hey, how are people doing tonight?
<notgary> Anyone checked the mailing list today? There are a couple of new threads I've started that you should all read
<notgary> The first meeting of the paper cuts team will be held at the start of next week
<notgary> The two threads are to organise a time that is suitable for as many people as possible, and to discuss the agenda
 * bryceh waves
<notgary> W00t! No more tumbleweeds :)
<notgary> How's it going?
<notgary> \waves
<notgary> Hmm
<notgary> How do you type it so it shows up as you performing an action rather than you saying something?
<bryceh> say /me foo
 * notgary waves
<notgary> Awesome. Every day's a school day
<bryceh> :-)
<notgary> Thanks again for writing v0.1 of the paper cut progress reporter.
<bryceh> notgary, sure thing.  how are things going finding volunteers to work on papercuts?
<notgary> Got a few, which is a few more than we once had :)
<notgary> The best thing is that a couple of them are programmers
<notgary> Gtk programmers to be precise
<notgary> One of them has sent a couple of patches upstream to both Gtk apps and Gtk itself
<notgary> Another is currently talking a bug in Rhythmbox regarding ignored files that I thought would be a huge pain to take on, which I think he is finding to be the case but he's ploughing on with it anyway.
<notgary> A couple more have volunteered their services (both programmers) but I've not really seen them active on bug reports, which is a shame since they had a good spread of programming knowledge between them
<notgary> And a couple more are working on finding and triaging bug reports
<notgary> Which is always incredibly useful given the number currently filed against Ubuntu :)
<notgary> But it's early days yet
<notgary> And i wasn't expecting a massive influx on day one.
<notgary> Instead...
<notgary> I'm expecting people to join us when we start publicising the bugs we fix during the cycle
<notgary> and they realise that these are ones that have been troubling them for years
<notgary> and that they have other paper cuts they want fixed
<notgary> so they'll bring them to us
<notgary> and help us fix them :)
<notgary> Hopefully :P
<notgary> :0
<notgary> :)
<bryceh> excellent
<bryceh> yeah that's a good plan.  Build on actual successes rather than on promises of success.
